# Big News!!!



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

We have been house shopping and yesterday we put in an offer on an house we are in love with! This will be our first house. :chili: It is a 3 bedroom 1 bathroom home so its plenty big enough for James, the fluffkids, and myself. Its a large corner lot. There is a big back yard for putting up a fence for the kids to play in. Right off the kitchen it has a patio with a sliding door off the kitchen. There is a wrap around deck that connects to the brick patio. The kitchen has beautiful laminate wood looking flooring and nice cupboards. It has a huge master bedroom with a door that leads to an in closed area off of it that we would love to put a small two person hot tub there. The dining room/living room is soooo huge!!! Two of the walls in there are tongue and groove wood. And James is excited about the basement. The master bedroom and closet was an add on so the area below it in the basement has lots of potential. It is has concrete walls and floor. He would love to have the walls dry walled and get some rubber mats for the floor and turn it in to a work out room. It certainly doesn't look like a first house. Its soooooo perfect. Our realtor said that this is for sure the best house we can get for our money. 

Soooo anyways we put in our offer around 1pm yesterday and we are giving them until 5pm Friday to respond back. But I'm really really hoping for sooner. I don't have much patience.









The pictures on their website don't do the house justice!

http://www.michiganidx.com/idx/upaor/resid...paor1035393.jpg

The beautiful kitchen which I will be repainting if we get the house.
http://www.michiganidx.com/idx/upaor/resid...aor1035393a.jpg

Huge dining room/living room.
http://www.michiganidx.com/idx/upaor/resid...aor1035393b.jpg

Masterbedroom. They really didn't get the whole bedroom in the picture.
http://www.michiganidx.com/idx/upaor/resid...aor1035393c.jpg

Side of the house. Shows the patio and sliding door in the kitchen. 
http://www.michiganidx.com/idx/upaor/resid...aor1035393e.jpg

I sooooo hope our offer is accepted!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:aktion033: Congrats! That is very exciting news. I hope your offer is accepted.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

How wonderful!!! Will keep my fingers crossed for you. Hope your dream comes true!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:chili: HOW EXCITING - that is one cute house . I love repainting , every time a Real Estate agent showed me around houses , I had to contain my SMIRKS ( do people truly like colors like that ? ) . Sarah - whose favorite color is WHITE


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Great house!!! Thanks for sharing!...............what's all that white stuff around the outside of the house. Don't think I like that stuff! B) B)


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-how exciting!! :aktion033: Waiting for acceptance is the hardest part :smpullhair: We bought our first house 2 years ago this coming 4th of July and we just love being homeowners!  Fingers crossed rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: For you and James, Suz!! That looks like a perfect home for you. (Minus all the snow, for me!)


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations! We bought our first house last July. Being a homeowner the first time it so exciting and fun. Waiting is the hardest part...I'm not the most patient person. I was a wreck the entire time. But we love it and the fluffs enjoy being able to go outside and run...but I won't let them out by themselves, too much can happen.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

How exciting!!!! Crossing my fingers that they accept your offer!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Excellent news, Susan! The place is adorable! It reminds me a little of my place. Can't wait to hear your update--I hope you are a homeowner soon!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats Susan!! :chili: :chili: What great news!! I know how much and James have been looking for a house, you must be thrilled to have found such a nice house around your budget!! I can't wait to hear how things go!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

congratulations on your purchase of your very first home . . .I am sure lots of great memories will be made in it . . .


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats! It is very exciting being a first time home owner! Let us know when you hear something. The wood floors in the kitchen are beautiful!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope you get the house! It's adorable.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice house....keeping my fingers and toes crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope they accept your offer. That's really exciting and it looks so nice! 
Lots of luck and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

How wonderful - our house in Michigan had that white stuff all around it - it came and went to annoy me every year !!.. :new_shocked: 


Good luck - I hope the offer is accepted - there's always a counter offer don't forget and the market is really slow in Michigan so they should be thankful there is an actual offer on their home.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Suz -- sounds and looks wonderful. I'm saying a little prayer that everything goes your way. rayer:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Ugh! So our realtor called me and they have a counter offer. Grrrr we only offered 4,400.00 below the asking price. They want 2 grand more than we offered. James has been thinking about it and he might just go with it. I really just want that house and don't want to be going back and forth about this. :smilie_tischkante: I know first offers are mostly not accepted. But I really hoped. I just don't want him to counter and have them reject then we are pretty much out. 

Yeah the market is slow here Lina. But its really picking up now. 4 of the houses we wanted to look at have sold with in the past month. 

I forgot to mention almost all the windows are new and it does come with a small one car garage.

Keep the positive thoughts coming!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I guess if it were me for $2,000 I'd go for it-good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> I guess if it were me for $2,000 I'd go for it-good luck! :thumbsup:[/B]


Yeah it sounds like we will. But James really felt comfortable with our first offer and didn't really want to go up. But I think I've talked him into it.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

We had to go up too-and I just figured if you consider how quickly that part is paid in just a couple mortgage pymt. (of course, after all interest has been paid) in the grand scheme of things-it's not THAT much more


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yea!!! :aktion033: It's a really nice house! I hope you get it!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

We hope that you get it and spend many happy years there!!

Love and Peace, Chris

*“If you have only one smile in you give it to the people you love.” *_Maya Angelou_


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! That is big news. I hope everything works out!! CONGRATS again!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

You can always go up $1000 - they might agree - you don't have to go the full amount they are countering.

Glad the market is picking up.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a nice place! i hope all goes well for you! $2000 isnt really that much more.....especially if you really like the place!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Susan I hope they accept your offer, the house looks lovely


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good luck! I hope it'll all work out for you. Right now things are slow everywhere.......don't pay more than you think is fair - there will always be another house. On the other hand, $2000 doesn't seem like it would be a deal breaker. Maybe you could get them to pay for a year of insurance on the appliances, a/c heat, and roof, etc.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck to you! Buying your first house is exciting...and stressful! I hope things go well and you get a great deal! Hang in there!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok soooo James decided to accept their counter offer. I told him I'm not going to make this decision as its his money not mine.  But I'm happy he decided to just accept it! He wanted the house so bad and didn't want to go back and forth with them. *So its ours!!!* As long as the inspector I am hiring doesn't find anything. 
Now the packing starts. :smheat: 




> Good luck! I hope it'll all work out for you. Right now things are slow everywhere.......don't pay more than you think is fair - there will always be another house. On the other hand, $2000 doesn't seem like it would be a deal breaker. Maybe you could get them to pay for a year of insurance on the appliances, a/c heat, and roof, etc.[/B]


I forgot to mention that I guess. But the previous owner purchased a 1year home warranty on it that will start the day we move in! :chili: I'm not sure we will need it as all the appliances are like new. But its nice to have that added piece of mind for free. :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Ok soooo James decided to accept their counter offer. I told him I'm not going to make this decision as its his money not mine.  But I'm happy he decided to just accept it! He wanted the house so bad and didn't want to go back and forth with them. *So its ours!!!* As long as the inspector I am hiring doesn't find anything.
> Now the packing starts. :smheat:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow !!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations - I am sooo happy for you - that home warranty will come in handy - the house we are living in now came with one - I can't tell you being a newer home - we changed our thermostats to digital, hot water tank went, a couple of toilets were replaced, all with a $50.00 deductible - I must admit they don't replace the toilets with the best, we would pay the guy a bit more to bring better toilets but it's worth it especially if it's there - 1 year peace of mind.

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy chilli dance for you ! :chili: 

Is it still in uppper Michigan ?


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=554369
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah its still in Upper Michigan. We will be hanging around here for a while longer. At least until we are both done with college.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG congratulations!!


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

HOW EXCITING! Congratulations to you and James. What a fun time for both of you buying your first home. It looks great. Good luck with your inspection.

Sherry


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats on your new home :aktion033: . I'm so happy for you both. :chili: Hope everything goes well with the inspection & you get to move in soon.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Congratulations on your first home! I grew up in Wisconsin and looking at the photos of your new place reminded me of the homes there as well. I love all the character that older homes have but I don't miss the snow.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!! :chili: I'm so happy for you!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YAAAY

I'm so happy for you :aktion033:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

WOW! How Exciting!!

CONGRATS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

YAAAAY! :chili: that's fabulous!! :aktion033: congratulations!! :smilie_daumenpos: 

i went through buying my first home just about a year ago. they also purchased a 1 year warranty for the appliances.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh how exciting!!! Your house is adorable!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats, Susan!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

susan, the house looks really nice. where is it ? Someone mentioned the UP of Mich . I grew up in Hancock so I was just wondering!!Jill


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations :chili: :chili: :chili: I hope all goes well with the inspection and your new first home brings you both much happiness  :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Congrats! That is very very exciting, and great news that the market is picking up some in the north. You will love being a homeowner. We bought our new house almost 7 months ago and are in love  It's so nice having a yard again for the dogs. and the decorating...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you soooo much for the nice comments!




> Congratulations on your first home! I grew up in Wisconsin and looking at the photos of your new place reminded me of the homes there as well. I love all the character that older homes have but I don't miss the snow.
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]


Yes it is an older home but perfect for our first house!




> YAAAAY! :chili: that's fabulous!! :aktion033: congratulations!! :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> i went through buying my first home just about a year ago. they also purchased a 1 year warranty for the appliances.[/B]


Thanks Carrie. Yeah I'll have to see a written statement on exactly what this 1 year home warranty covers. Our realtor also mentioned something about lilke if our basement flooded we'd be covered on that too.




> Oh how exciting!!! Your house is adorable!!![/B]


Awww thanks Steph!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats!!! :chili: So glad it worked out for you guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations! I remember purchasing our first home 2 years ago...
I'm so happy for you and I wish your all the best... :aktion033:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I have to add mu 2 cents worth, I told my 2 oldest boys, don't let a few thousand dollars, keep you from getting the house you want, in the long range 2,000, is not really much money, maybe you can think of it that way!
Good Luck, if it is meant to be, it WILL be!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> susan, the house looks really nice. where is it ? Someone mentioned the UP of Mich . I grew up in Hancock so I was just wondering!!Jill[/B]


Iron Mountain is where I'm located. Yeah Hancock really isn't that far away. I've never been there though.  




> Congratulations :chili: :chili: :chili: I hope all goes well with the inspection and your new first home brings you both much happiness  :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Awww thank you Janet.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

*Congratulations!!* :aktion033: 

I love moving into a new home, decorating and making it mine.
I hope you and James enjoy this wonderful experience and that it goes smoothly.
xo
Kelly


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes I know Iron Mt. I had an aunt and uncle that lived there, they passed away years ago. Anyway good luck with your new house. Jill p.s. Hancock is only about 120 miles from you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Yay for you and James and SB and PT!! What a great adventure for you. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Iron Mt. - don't they have a casino?   I think I remember going to one on vacation one summer.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> *Congratulations!!* :aktion033:
> 
> I love moving into a new home, decorating and making it mine.
> I hope you and James enjoy this wonderful experience and that it goes smoothly.
> ...


Awww thank you.




> Yes I know Iron Mt. I had an aunt and uncle that lived there, they passed away years ago. Anyway good luck with your new house. Jill p.s. Hancock is only about 120 miles from you.[/B]


Yeah I know where it is but just haven't been there. I do want to go up that way to see the MTU ice sculptures sometime though.




> :chili: :chili: :chili: Yay for you and James and SB and PT!! What a great adventure for you. :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> Iron Mt. - don't they have a casino?   I think I remember going to one on vacation one summer.[/B]


Haha you were in Michigan? :HistericalSmiley: Its about 45 minutes from here. On the way to Escanaba. Its called the Chip in Island Resort Casino. I've been there a couple times. I'm not a big gamber. But I did go there once to see Three Dog Night. :chili: They always have good bands and comedy acts there.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Congrats Suzy & James :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! 

I'm so glad you got it!


----------



## hogiesmom (May 27, 2005)

Lots of Luck with the New House..Keeping my fingers crossed that your offer is accepted.
Fur butts love back yards ....
:chili: :chili: :chili: 
Rose, Tiffany & Star


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Lots of Luck with the New House..Keeping my fingers crossed that your offer is accepted.
> Fur butts love back yards ....
> :chili: :chili: :chili:
> Rose, Tiffany & Star[/B]


I posted an update on post #33. :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations to you and your hubby!!! Owing your own home is so exciting!! .. and it looks like you made a great choice!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Just seeing this. I hope it turns out well for you. I just can't imagine buying a house with all that snow. LOL! Enjoy your new abode!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Just seeing this. I hope it turns out well for you. I just can't imagine buying a house with all that snow. LOL! Enjoy your new abode![/B]


HAHA funny you say that! There are snowmobiles trail not that far away which will be great! So hopefully we can get out on our snowmobiles next winter as we haven't had the time this winter.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

How VERY wonderful for you! You should have so very much fun making it "MY HOME". Don't forget to take "before" and "after" photos of everything you change. You will enjoy seeing them many years later.

Good, good luck!
Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: Really ????? how exciting :chili: :chili: congratulations. sorry I wasn't online last month. looks like I missed a lot. I am soooooooooooooooo happy for you. hey I need your new address


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats and best of luck!! And you'll love having the home warranty...this is my 2nd house w/it (American Home Shield)...it works great and covers a ton of stuff! We always renew it from year to year! Lots of luck in your new home!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> How VERY wonderful for you! You should have so very much fun making it "MY HOME". Don't forget to take "before" and "after" photos of everything you change. You will enjoy seeing them many years later.
> 
> Good, good luck!
> Melanie[/B]


Yeah I can't wait! I have been buying things here and there. Oh yeah before and after pictures for sure! This house won't need much work at all done but I can still have pictures of it emptied then all filled with our stuff.



> :w00t: Really ????? how exciting :chili: :chili: congratulations. sorry I wasn't online last month. looks like I missed a lot. I am soooooooooooooooo happy for you. hey I need your new address [/B]


Yeah you did miss a lot.  House shopping was a pretty fast process though. As 3 of the other houses we wanted to see and consider got sold before we even got a showing set up. We only seen a total of 5 houses before we decided on this. Well actually think James decided on this house the day we went to see it. Hehe It was only the third house we seen. Anyways I have missed you!!! Make sure you im me if you see me on yahoo. :biggrin: 




> Congrats and best of luck!! And you'll love having the home warranty...this is my 2nd house w/it (American Home Shield)...it works great and covers a ton of stuff! We always renew it from year to year! Lots of luck in your new home!!![/B]


Yeah all of the appliances are like new except the fridge but it is nice to have that added piece of mind for sure. I am going to contact our realtor tomorrow and ask him how I can get a copy on exactly what this warranty covers for reference.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!! What an exciting time for you!!!! I wish you all the luck in the world!

So did I miss when you are having settlement? Now I'm excited about it too :biggrin:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Ok soooo James decided to accept their counter offer. I told him I'm not going to make this decision as its his money not mine.  But I'm happy he decided to just accept it! He wanted the house so bad and didn't want to go back and forth with them. *So its ours!!!* As long as the inspector I am hiring doesn't find anything.
> Now the packing starts. :smheat:
> 
> 
> ...


YIPPEEEEEEE for you, CONGRATSSSS!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Congratulations!!!!! What an exciting time for you!!!! I wish you all the luck in the world!
> 
> So did I miss when you are having settlement? Now I'm excited about it too :biggrin:
> 
> [/B]


By May 9th. It will be appraised and inspected by Friday and its vacant so it should be a lot quicker than that. :biggrin:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awesome! :chili: i'm so excited for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Our inspector is coming tomorrow at 8am. I hope everything goes ok with that! I'm kind of worried eventhough I am sure everything will be ok.  James was at the bank yesterday and did some more signing of some papers and she has the closing date set up for April 30th. But she said as long as the appraisal and inspection goes well it won't be close to that long. :chili: 



> awesome! :chili: i'm so excited for you. :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks Carrie.


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

Well the inspector is on your side, so he should be looking for any small flaws in the house, so you can save money in the negotiations. Don't worry if he finds a lot of things "wrong" with the house, that's his job. 

Best of luck!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Awesome. Congrats. :chili: :rockon: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=555453
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, how fun! We rode snowmobiles when we went skiing in CO. I've only done it once, but it was really a great time. Good luck with the new house! I'm very excited for you.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok so we had our inspection Wednesday. It went pretty well. Like our realtor said the insepctor said we are getting a great deal too. He only major problem he found was one of the pipes is leaking gas in the basement. The sellers will have that fixed. But other than that everything else is just minor. :chili: 

So yippe for us! I just want to move in like tomorrow!!!  



> Congrats!!!!!!!!! :chili:[/B]


Thanks!



> Awesome. Congrats. :chili: :rockon: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:[/B]


Thanks Cary.  :grouphug: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=555463
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah fun for sure we love to go out riding. :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats! This is so exciting!!!
Thanks for the update!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

What great news!!!

Congrats on the house!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy for you that all wnet well with the inspection.... now you can go on with your plans for your new home! how exciting!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

That's such exciting news! I'm glad the inspection went so well!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad to hear the inspection is behind you. :aktion033: Now you can look forward to moving day.Congrats.


----------

